

Ask HN: What are your favorite quotes? - codegeek

Here are some of mine:<p>I have not failed. I have found 10,000 ways that don&#x27;t work<p>Failing does not mean you are a failure. It just means you have not succeeded yet<p>I see the glass half full than half empty<p>Aim for the moon. Even if you miss, you will land among stars<p>Impossible = I-m-Possible<p>Money is not everything. But make sure you make enough of it before talking such nonsense<p>Excellence is not a skill. It is an attitude<p>A pessimist is one who makes difficulties of his opportunities and an optimist is one who makes opportunities of his difficulties.<p>Always borrow money from a pessimist. They don&#x27;t expect to be paid back<p>Success isn&#x27;t a result of spontaneous combustion. You must set yourself on fire<p>Between the great things we cannot do and the small things we will not do, the danger is that we shall do nothing<p>The best angle from which to approach any problem is the try-angle<p>2 things in life are certain: Death &amp; taxes. Everything else is upto you.
======
aSp1de
"It's not a failure, I learned something" \- Why the heck you didn't learn it
before ?!

